
Microsoft's GitHub account hacked, private repositories stolen - aspenmayer
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/microsofts-github-account-hacked-private-repositories-stolen/
======
aspenmayer
“This evening, a hacker going by the name Shiny Hunters contacted
BleepingComputer to tell us they had hacked into the Microsoft GitHub account,
gaining full access to the software giant's 'Private' repositories.

“The individual told us that they then downloaded 500GB of private projects
and initially planned on selling it, but has now decided to leak it for free“

~~~
aspenmayer
Name of the group is ShinyHunters with no space

